
Five-day diet that mimics fasting may ‘reboot’ the body and reduce cancer risk - mrfusion
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/06/22/heres-how-a-five-day-diet-that-mimics-fasting-may-reboot-the-body-and-reduce-cancer-risk/
======
Piskvorrr
"May" is such a nice word. Let us hear a quote of wisdom from the ancients
(namely, Footprints on Everything2):

I've given this some thought, and this is what it comes down to: The facts:

On the cover of Honey Nut Cheerios is a bee holding a stethoscope and saying
"May lower cholesterol." The deductions:

The bee is saying "May lower cholesterol." A true statement, as it MAY (or may
not) lower cholesterol. However, it is also misleading, as it is also true
that this cereal "may cause manic-depression," "may cause diabetes in geese"
or "may accelerate the return of Beelzebub to his native plane."

